

Ask HN: is there a way to filter/rank comments by points? - yoonminn

Similar to this one, which filter's out articles less than 250 points.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=250<p>Is there a way to filter comments ?<p>I've done my due diligence googling, and this is as close as it gets.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=845920<p>Any new solutions since then ?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickables:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=250>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=845920>

To my knowledge, no. But my knowledge has, in the past, proven incomplete.
Further, on occasion, a question like yours has led immediately to the
implementation of the feature in question.

~~~
yoonminn
Much Thanks Rider.

